# Superbowl Sunday Menu



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

BRUNCH- LEOs (Lox, which is a type of smoked salmon, Eggs and Onions scrambled together. 
Home Fried Potatoes
Homemade Biscuits
Champagne 


PREGAME- Crab Cakes 
Fried Scallops

GAME TIME- Grilled Fillet Mignon Steak Sandwich (sliced thin with parboiled onions and green peppers on a 
French Baguette, Sweet Baby Ray's Barbeque Sauce.

DESSERT- Strawberry Short Cake

BOOZE- Whiskey Sours


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Can I come over?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lori Gallo said:


> Can I come over?


Sure Lori, as long as you don't mind the childish temper tantrum I'm going to throw if that SOB Brady wins.](*,):-D


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice! So who was doing the cooking???


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Hushpuppies and shrimp poppers would be nice!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Nice! So who was doing the cooking???


Lori Gallo - I plan on making her work for her food!!!:grin:








Nah, my wife and I will put it together. It is all pretty simple stuff. I get all the sandwich stuff ready and grilling the meat early in the morning. Breakfast is really quick. Crab Cakes get put together the night before and baked that day. Scallop frying takes about 10 minutes.

I makes sure the majority of the time is spent in front of the IDIOT BOX.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Going to have Italian sausage, flank steak and shrimp scampi, assortment of drinks and snacks and what not.

*GO GIANTS --- They are going to walk all over you new englanders.*


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Sure Lori, as long as you don't mind the childish temper tantrum I'm going to throw if that SOB Brady wins.](*,):-D



Well Lee, coming from New England means I plan on gloating a bit next week. Just sayin.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Not afraid of you guys. I will be gloating next week.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Going to have Italian sausage, flank steak and shrimp scampi, assortment of drinks and snacks and what not.
> 
> *GO GIANTS --- They are going to walk all over you new englanders.*


I was born and raised on Long Island. I know good Italian sausage. Last week I had the best homemade Italian sausage ever at this little Italian deli in Pueblo, Colorado. It was so good in my sandwich I brought a bunch home for the freezer.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

"I was born and raised on Long Island. I know good Italian sausage. Last week I had the best homemade Italian sausage ever at this little Italian deli in Pueblo, Colorado. It was so good in my sandwich I brought a bunch home for the freezer."

Hope it had lots of peppers and onions with it..
Best enjoy it now cause next week you'll be eatin' humble pie...


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

I could care less about what game, if you have beer I will come over and eat YOUR food :-\" then tell you what ever you want to hear


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I was born and raised on Long Island. I know good Italian sausage. Last week I had the best homemade Italian sausage ever at this little Italian deli in Pueblo, Colorado. It was so good in my sandwich I brought a bunch home for the freezer.


Now that theres a man that knows what its all about.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Lori Gallo said:


> "I was born and raised on Long Island. I know good Italian sausage. Last week I had the best homemade Italian sausage ever at this little Italian deli in Pueblo, Colorado. It was so good in my sandwich I brought a bunch home for the freezer."
> 
> Hope it had lots of peppers and onions with it..
> Best enjoy it now cause next week you'll be eatin' humble pie...


The only thing he will be eating is some New York cheese cake watching New York spank that new england ass, you can keep the humble pie:lol:


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

":.....you can keep the humble pie"

We'll see about that eh?


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Isn't anyone else tired of the miraculous come from behind victories that go something like off a helmet through three defenders arms into the now laying on the ground recievers' hands? 
Giants have gotten there too many times like that.

Whatever you can say about the Pats, they do not put up with any BS from the club house. If you step out of line on whatever front you care to mention.....you're out. Period.
It's the team that counts.

GO PATS!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Nice when a game plan comes together! Cheers to ya'll...


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i don't have a dog in the superbowl hunt, but lee--i haven't had a decent whiskey sour since Dad died. i'd come over just for that. and cheer on whatever team you wanted


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann schnerre said:


> i don't have a dog in the superbowl hunt, but lee--i haven't had a decent whiskey sour since Dad died. i'd come over just for that. and cheer on whatever team you wanted


You know, that whiskey sour made me pause and think back fondly, too. :lol:

Homemade whiskey sour (not barmix) .... hard to beat that!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I even use raw egg white. It makes great foam at the top of the Whiskey Sour.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I even use raw egg white. It makes great foam at the top of the Whiskey Sour.


That egg white is BLENDED with the rest of the mix and booze. Yummy! Can't wait!=P~


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

i think newengland will win score will be 38-36 or a point or 2 off of other team points ,..even be high scoreing well over 40 points  last mintue field goal to win it! lol my past 5 supperbowl bets be right on the $$ maybe it'll be 6th winning bet lol


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

John Madden picked 6 of the last 8 Super Bowl winners. He says GIANTS!:grin:

Sorry you poor New England losers.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Forget the whiskey sours, I'll take my whiskey straight up thank-you.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

New England by 14.

Any takers?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> You know, that whiskey sour made me pause and think back fondly, too. :lol:
> 
> Homemade whiskey sour (not barmix) .... hard to beat that!


Dad would shoot someone using barmix in his house!! lee--he also never used egg white (but i never missed it)....


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

New Yorkers will rule and prevail like always, One thing about NY is we dont like to loose and will usually do whatever it takes, where fast paced and hustlers, so sit back and watch us do laps on you new englanders, will see come gameday, then we will see who has the last word. Prepare for a GIANTS VICTORY.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Some old time favorite commercials of past superbowls

my favorite : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LnJskwydvM 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNqtNBMfa0E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdEBnyXxlDE&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLtjVuXOBQk&feature=related


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My all time favorite Super bowl commercial.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OZ4NAynH70&feature=related


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> My all time favorite Super bowl commercial.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OZ4NAynH70&feature=related


I'll take fergus please for a new pet - him and my mali have something in common haha, funny commercial


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Harry Keely said:


> I'll take fergus please for a new pet - him and my mali have something in common haha, funny commercial



One of the best parts is how a Border Terrier can look so darned scruffy in that "plain brown suit." :lol:

Perfect for that commercial.



Of course, they can also look pretty darned handsome, if I do say so myself:


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

All very weird.
I wish I had a chance to tape the damn game and still not have a chance to hear about the outcome before I got to watch it.......without all the stupid commercial breaks or so called colorful analysts play break downs and up dates! Because I'd do it.
None of that crap has anything to do with the game.

And let's not even go into the ridiculous halftime BS. 
For the Super Bowl (ie., the end of the season) it should be confined to presentations of the various awards individuals have earned over and throughout the season. Plenty of those to run through the allotment of a halftime.. And those individuals deserve their place in a spotlight no matter how fleeting it may be.
All that being said, I'd rather hear a class c high school band at halftime than the show boating over-indulgient sh!t that goes on these past years/decades.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Randy - What a sour puss.

I can remember a few Super Bowls where the commercials and halftime show were better than the game.](*,)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Randy Allen said:


> All very weird.
> I wish I had a chance to tape the damn game and still not have a chance to hear about the outcome before I got to watch it.......


I did this plenty of times successfully this year...and even last year on superbowl day...

tips.

get gas and food the day before, dont go into stores or gas stations.

pack your lunch/dinner so you dont have to stop for food, dont stop for a drink anywhere...

confine yourself to area with few people, and tell them YOU dont want to hear anything about the game before hand, or if you have to meet people , tell them first thing you dont want to know anything about the game, becuase you are taping it...then talk to them...

dont get around TV's, and dont turn on any radios...

leave your smart phone at home, and if possible use your Ipod and have the headphones on your ears at a good volume to block out unexpected instances of people blurting things out, or talking to others in your presence...

possibly tape a sign on yourself if you have to..

I am DVRing Superbowl
SHUT UP!


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Been there, done that Joby.
Never works.
Even tried Tivo-ing a quarter behind, by the 4th quarter at the latest you're up to date. Wish I could Tivo into the future, even 2 quarters of crap is almost to much to bear.

Nah Lee, I don't consider myself a wet blanket no matter how the game comes out or goes along.
The whole deal is suppose to be about game and the stars on the field; not some silly bouncing betty, some idiotic animal tricks/photo shopping/editing or some cliche copy writing disguised as intertainment but is made to force the masses through popular pressure to go out and buy/work for something they don't need or really want.
It's SUPPOSE to be about the game.
Football.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> One of the best parts is how a Border Terrier can look so darned scruffy in that "plain brown suit." :lol:
> 
> Perfect for that commercial.
> 
> ...






At their finest! 

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f22/borders-610/


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> At their finest!


He is sixteen today. :-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

But oops. 

Totally off topic from the Super Bowl!

Lee, I forwarded your menu to my daughter who always hosts sports-watching get-togethers for their friends and neighbors and frequently sends emails to me and my other daughter asking for more food ideas. :-D


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> All very weird.
> I wish I had a chance to tape the damn game and still not have a chance to hear about the outcome before I got to watch it.......without all the stupid commercial breaks or so called colorful analysts play break downs and up dates! Because I'd do it.
> None of that crap has anything to do with the game.
> 
> ...


You would prolly like the UK Randy,,,,we play proper football here, but not only that.....no commercial breaks other than one at half time for a fifteen min. rest and that's it.

Sorry Lee....tucker sounds fab ! :smile:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> But oops.
> 
> Totally off topic from the Super Bowl!
> 
> Lee, I forwarded your menu to my daughter who always hosts sports-watching get-togethers for their friends and neighbors and frequently sends emails to me and my other daughter asking for more food ideas. :-D


The steak sandwiches go over great, with minimum fuss during the game. Everyone always chows down. They freak a bit when they find out I used filet mignon. I think it beats the pants off Papa John's Pizza

The whiskey sours are ALWAYS a home run with the crowd. I throw some of the maraschino cherry juice in the blender with everything else for a nice reddish tint. The women drink it up like it's soda pop. They are usually knocked out by half time.:lol:


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Aah, that be Rugby?
Right Maggie? 
That's truely a game of attrition. If memory serves theres not even any substitutions allowed within the half. Ya lose a man tough sh!t, ya play short handed.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> Aah, that be Rugby?
> Right Maggie?
> That's truely a game of attrition. If memory serves theres not even any substitutions allowed within the half. Ya lose a man tough sh!t, ya play short handed.


Same with football, if you have a man sent off, you play with a man down....and still no commercial breaks !


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

You mean soccer?
Even if I had a stepfather that had scars and a limp from growing up with soccer, it's a rather pissy sport if you ask me.
I was always more impressed with his Badminton Championships.

Try looking into our N. American sport of Lacrosse. You get to hit the opponent with a big stick.....as long as he's in front of you. Front or back, it doesn't matter as long as he has the ball.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> The women drink it up like it's soda pop. They are usually knocked out by half time.:lol:


awesome!!!

Save me a seat...


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

As long as they don't nag me about this that and the other, I prefer mine up and cognizant thanks.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> As long as they don't nag me about this that and the other, I prefer mine up and cognizant thanks.


By half time they usually aren't nagging anyone about anything. I think it's the beautiful hue of the red cherry juice that sends them off the deep end.:lol:

And don't forget the nice foamy top.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I just read that Gisee Bundchen, pretty boy Tom Brady's model wife, asked her friends and family to send Tommy positive energy and pray for him.#-o](*,)

WTF

I hope Peyton is praying for little brother Eli.:grin:


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

LOL, he might need it Lee.
If the front line don't do their jobs Brady could arrive back home in a basket.

Course the same goes for Eli.
Wilfork and company could make being a ribbon clerk look like a good job opportunity.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> LOL, he might need it Lee.
> If the front line don't do their jobs Brady could arrive back home in a basket.
> 
> Course the same goes for Eli.
> Wilfork and company could make being a ribbon clerk look like a good job opportunity.


I hope Brady is hearing the lyrics to NEW YORK, NEW YORK in his dreams!:lol:

I suspect if his wife is emailing friends and family to start a prayer chain he must be getting a tad stressed at home.:roll:


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm sure Brady is getting the antsy nerves that everybody gets before any big game.
What does that have to do with his wife's worrying on about it?

Let's get on with the game. Fluck everything else.


----------

